# Ohio Erie Canal?



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello, I recently started working out by Cleveland and like to fish on my lunch breaks. I work right by the Cuyahoga River and Ohio Erie Canal. Hopefully, this isn't a trib that members don't like to be brougt up (if so please P.M. me).

I only fished it a few times since the weather just started to get nice, but had no luck. I see them jumping and lures, power bait, ect. in the trees so there must be some success for them. I also called the metro parks and they said they stock it with rainbows, bass, and blue gill.

I tried a spoon, roster tail, and rattle trap. I usually go around 12:30 in the afternoon. If anyone has any suggestions on what to use, presentation, or speed please reply or PM me. I really appreciate it. 

Thank you,

- John


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

they have a kids fishing derby down there i think twice a year. they stock it with trout and catfish. check the odnr website for stocking info.

i catch my trout right by the bridge that you cross over to get down there. i use power bait, chartuese and rainbow work well underneath a bobber. for cats use the usual baits. i would think that both species are pretty much gone by now. i've seen small blue gill and small crappie caught down there...i mean really small. never saw any bass.

i have seen large channel cats caught out of the cuyahoga. it's a little further down harvard. when the harvard "v's" down by the rta bus depot and the steel plant, bear left(dont go over the harvard/denison bridge)...there's a parking lot to the left...park there and walk about 50 yards to the river...the guys were using crappie rigs with minnows in the summer. there are ALOT of bullhead catfish and sheep head...don't know about smallies. locals say some trout make it up through there, don't know about that....but it can't hurt right?
hope this helps you out


----------

